# Dims Minecraft thread



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 2, 2015)

*So, here we go!*

Based on demand from the "if the world was no object" thread....

Dwes has been kind enough to front the TeamSpeak costs for a trial period to see how this works for us all (Thank you Dwes!!!!). I have fronted the cost for our own private server for a few months to the same end. I am just figuring out how to whitelist so that we can avoid people coming on and messing with us.


*Rules:*


Don't be too pervy, k? A little creep we can all handle, but this isn't a pickup room and no one wants to feel weirded out. *Anyone who consistently crosses the line will be booted from the server.*
This is a game were we share a world - please be courteous because you can destroy other people's stuff and steal from them. There will be inadvertent damage, but just let us know so we can help patch it up. This is the same as 1 - you keep messing with people and being nasty, you get booted.
What happens on the Dims minecraft server stays on the Dims minecraft server. Just kidding 
*A Suggestion*
Make your _minecraft_ username and your _teamspeak_ username the same as your Dims username...so that it is less confusing for us all!!


*How to Setup Minecraft*


Download the client by going to https://minecraft.net/ and paying for the game
Install everything as per the instructions
Click on multiplayer > Add Server > and enter ****NOTE THIS IS PENDING*****

*How to Setup TeamSpeak*
Download the client by going to http://www.teamspeak.com/
Select 'Free Download'
Follow installation instructions
Enter server credentials ****NOTE THIS IS PENDING*****
Additional details to follow. I look forward to playing with you all, and posting a few pics of our cool world here! In the mean time, while I figure out whitelisting, please feel free to PM me for details on how to get on.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 2, 2015)

Ooohh bbbooyyy


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow... this is actually coming to fruition?! :blink:

This is awesome, truly. I almost kind of wish I hadn't read about it because my course load this semester is pretty hectic, and I don't need this kind of temptation, heh. To be honest, I've never actually even played the game all that much. I remember starting it up, making myself a little subterranean hideaway to escape from the creatures of the night, forgetting to make light sources, and kind of screwing myself in the process . It was fun, but I think the loneliness is what started getting to me. Being able to play with people -- especially from within our own community -- sounds fantastic. Don't suppose you've thought about using any add-ons with the server? I remember reading about a ton of them that could add some pretty interesting supplemental elements to the game.

Once things start letting up a bit, I'll have to see about digging up my old account so I can at least pop in occasionally. 

You guys are great for doing this, by the way. :bow:


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh I'm so excited! Maybe we should set up some sort of place where we can donate to the server fund? I'd be willing to donate but my knowledge of the internet and making things happen is beyond awful. Can't wait for the server to be active though! =D


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol, both as a project manager and as a person i am kind of a "lets make this shite happen!" Personality... It was funny when i was talking to my hubby about it, and he was like "do you know how to do a server...? nevermind. You're you, you'll just make it happen..." Dats right!!!

As for costs, in the short term dont worry about it. The amount of time and effort to set up an account will be hard; and it was less than $30 for three months for up to 16 concurrent (logged on at the same time) players. I cost it this way; id have ended up paying that for a two hour movie...even if i go online and no one else plays, i wold have "made my money back" in a few hours of sElf amusement. Maybe if this is successful and we build a gaming group we can rotate who covers costs - but for now, no worries on my end 

We can do mods - but some are unstable - i'd have to figure it out! Btw i am creating a "welcome centre" where everyone will spawn, so you wont appear only to be blasted to smitherines (more on that later).

Btw my "normal" hour range would be EST 6pm-11pm, but if people from other timezones want to play i can shift stuff around


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 3, 2015)

TS server is up (I guess). Feel free to drop in and say hi. 

ts53.gameservers.com:9105
password: [email protected]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 3, 2015)

Yepyep it works! Booyah!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 3, 2015)

Minecraft info: 

108.61.118.124:10060


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 3, 2015)

I will be working for a few more hours then I'll hop on. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 3, 2015)

Whitelisting is up! What does this mean? It means only those who I add as "safe" can get on.

No biggy!!! Just send me your minecraft username and I will add you.

This isn't to prevent any dimmers from joining - its to prevent randoms and the like from logging on and annoying/bugging us. 

So please - either post your username here or PM me and I'll add you! I have to log into a stupid console to do it, so even if you are THINKING about logging in I'd rather add you in advance rather than making you wait until I am home and available


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 4, 2015)

I think I still need to be whitelisted. After everyone logged off tonight, I tried to re-log and I'm getting kicked. Username is 'tankyguy'.

Otherwise the server is nice. We've got a good starting biome and I look forward to seeing people build up.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 4, 2015)

Am I whitelisted? My username is the same as on here! So excited!


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 4, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Btw my "normal" hour range would be EST 6pm-11pm, but if people from other timezones want to play i can shift stuff around



I think that is, like. 12-6am for me here, in the UK? Unfortunately, I think the time when I tend to be awake is the time that all you guys will be at work.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 4, 2015)

You should be - try and see!

I can stay up later some nights to play with you 

Tankguy ill try and fix that as soon as i am home tonight!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 4, 2015)

Loopy... no worries. I tend to suffer from insomnia... once the busy period at work is over.. (sept 15) I will be up and playing... you will.have company

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 6, 2015)

Btw here is a link to all the patterns in case people need it

http://www.minecraftinfo.com/crafting.htm


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 6, 2015)

Here is my first minecraft screenshot! Never played before.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 6, 2015)

Hahaha, that is great! I have absolutely no idea how to take a screenshot in minecraft though!


----------



## Crumbling (Sep 6, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Here is my first minecraft screenshot! Never played before.



A giant key... visible from space. Nice.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 6, 2015)

Crumbling said:


> A giant key... visible from space. Nice.



Key, yeah. That's it...


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 6, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Hahaha, that is great! I have absolutely no idea how to take a screenshot in minecraft though!


F2 I think.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 6, 2015)

Looks like a key to me 

My place looks like my stories while a work in progress - all the hell over the place!! Should be ready for a screencap later today though...


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lol.. let's just call it a key. .. it is safer that way... lol. .. you are too much Dwest

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 6, 2015)

I could text you a picture of it, Lucca.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lol... hmmm..... decisions...decisions.....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 6, 2015)

Just so people don't think that it's all about the 'keys'. This is my place so far...
It's all over the place.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 6, 2015)

OMG Those cows! xD


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 6, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> OMG Those cows! xD


BHM is the prefered term, thank you very much.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 6, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> OMG Those cows! xD



It's like that classic Star Trek episode, but with cows.
Somewhere down there, a cow Kirk is denying them entry to the Federation while the cow elders are planning to harvest diseases from him.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 10, 2015)

SOOOOOOO....

My whole farm design was predicated on one lynch pin. 

A massive functioning village trading system. Apparently my $10 a month server can't HANDLE it, and started choking.  

I'm so depressed I want to burn it all to the ground - but it is made out of stone!!!!!

Maybe I'll just make a Loopy amusement park...with bumper pigs and roller coasters and egg throwing rooms....


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 10, 2015)

Slowly taking shape


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 10, 2015)

Nofair #bettergraphicspack #technologyhatesxyantha


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 10, 2015)

Here is my place. Key shot included. It is now a swimming p...


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 11, 2015)

A big house is fine to have. Better when people come to visit; like when Loopy comes to ogle my cake.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 11, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> BHM is the prefered term, thank you very much.



Bwahaha, first laugh of the day! Thanks! xD



Xyantha Reborn said:


> SOOOOOOO....
> 
> My whole farm design was predicated on one lynch pin.
> 
> ...



Oh... well that really sucks. What happened when you tried it? Hahaha, that sounds absolutely amazing! I have no idea what bumper pigs are though! =p Clearly we should all pool resources and just attach saddles to multiple pigs and have races.



BigChaz said:


> Slowly taking shape



Oh wow, that looks absolutely great!



dwesterny said:


> Here is my place. Key shot included. It is now a swimming p...



As does this! And huge! Your house looks like so much fun, I'll have to come visit some time!



tankyguy said:


> A big house is fine to have. Better when people come to visit; like when Loopy comes to ogle my cake.



Bwahaha! I actually had a dream about minecraft cake and your house last night; I dreamt that it was full of cake... like, there was cake on the floor, on the sides, everywhere!


----------



## Crumbling (Sep 11, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I actually had a dream about minecraft cake and your house last night; I dreamt that it was full of cake... like, there was cake on the floor, on the sides, everywhere!



My old server had a lottery plugin every couple of hours they'd call a lottery, anyone online would 'roll' for a random number and highest number won.

usually it was a cake, though other things dropped...potatoes, golden apples etc the 'jackpot' was a diamond block.

I had a pyramid of cake outside my gate .. and an entire attic with cake carpet.


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 12, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Bwahaha! I actually had a dream about minecraft cake and your house last night; I dreamt that it was full of cake... like, there was cake on the floor, on the sides, everywhere!



I've actually hidden cake all over. In the woods West of my house, underground, inside other people's buildings, in the Nether...
:happy:


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 12, 2015)

Crumbling said:


> My old server had a lottery plugin every couple of hours they'd call a lottery, anyone online would 'roll' for a random number and highest number won.
> 
> usually it was a cake, though other things dropped...potatoes, golden apples etc the 'jackpot' was a diamond block.
> 
> I had a pyramid of cake outside my gate .. and an entire attic with cake carpet.





tankyguy said:


> I've actually hidden cake all over. In the woods West of my house, underground, inside other people's buildings, in the Nether...
> :happy:



I have cake-related love for you both! =D


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 12, 2015)

@ Chaz, you didn't run me off yesterday. my phone was blowing up. I was on (but I was kind of dozing off while listening and answering text messages :blush: ) hopefully I will be back on soon with a less sensitive mic (lol) and up for hating on you because you are making awesome shakes!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 15, 2015)

why did i get a message from the host saying:

EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!

when i login?


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 15, 2015)

Daleks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 15, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Daleks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



English please....lol


----------



## lille (Sep 15, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> English please....lol




Daleks are a villainous species from Dr. Who. They want to kill everything not Dalek and yell in a little robot voice "Exterminate! Exterminate! Exterminate!"


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 15, 2015)

lol.... I don't really watch Dr. Who. I just can't get into it.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 16, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.... I don't really watch Dr. Who. I just can't get into it.



Previously the server had been quoting HAL 9000 and Marvin the Paranoid Andriod. It seems to quote sentient robotic beings. It may be on the path to self-awareness.Though I guess Daleks are more cyborg or power armor than robot.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 16, 2015)

I was so confused for a moment about how somebody wouldn't know what a dalek is... then I remembered that not everybody here is from the UK! I've never watched Dr. Who, but you kinda of learn about it through osmosis if you live here!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol... I should know.. as much as my brother watches that show... I can't even talk to him while he watches the show..lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't feel bad Lucca, i am with you


----------



## Tad (Sep 16, 2015)

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/BGQ3orCqbew/maxresdefault.jpg

Dalek(s) ^^^^

My son has this poster up in his bedroom, based on one of the episodes

http://pixcdn.posterrevolution.com/pr/4/633393f.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 16, 2015)

Ok i have seen that picture before!

Btw Tad - your brief appearance on TS only whetted our appetite for your presence lol.


----------



## MattB (Sep 16, 2015)

When I was a kid and Dr. Who came on, I'd crank the volume during the theme song. Then I wouldn't watch the show. Never have watched it really.

Love that theme song though...


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 16, 2015)

MattB said:


> When I was a kid and Dr. Who came on, I'd crank the volume during the theme song. Then I wouldn't watch the show. Never have watched it really.
> 
> Love that theme song though...


Listen to some Pink Floyd Sheep and One of These Days both noteably similar baselines to Dr. Who with the sounds effects similar as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattB (Sep 16, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Listen to some Pink Floyd Sheep and One of These Days both noteably similar baselines to Dr. Who with the sounds effects similar as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



I love Pink Floyd too!


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 16, 2015)

MattB said:


> I love Pink Floyd too!


They were english and kind of scifi nerds. Makes sense that they love Dr
Who.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 16, 2015)

ok.. watching Dr. Who now...from the classic ones


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 16, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> ok.. watching Dr. Who now...from the classic ones


I only started with the revival and the first new doctor was mediocre IMO. He only lasted 1 season I think. David Tennant was great and Matt Smith. New guy is decent too. Could never get into the classic episodes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 17, 2015)

I've got an idea. 

I'm going to set up a present/prize giving/wish list type thing at spawn for everybody. It'll be set up by the end of today (my time) so please check it out then. =)

Aaaaand, Loopy's trading post is up and running! I don't have a ton of stuff but I've given everybody some presents inside the spawn building! I'll go back every day and give everybody presents when I am online.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome! i got a quote from War Games when I logged into chat....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry for not being on lately, life got busy! I will try and sneak on over the next few evenings. Hope to see you guys online!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 28, 2015)

I haven't been on much either. Life is a bit hectic over here.. no rest for the weary...

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sorry for not being on lately, life got busy! I will try and sneak on over the next few evenings. Hope to see you guys online!





lucca23v2 said:


> I haven't been on much either. Life is a bit hectic over here.. no rest for the weary...



Yes! Please do guys, me and Crumbling have been trying to hold down the minecraft fort by having multiple sleep overs and near-simultaneous dying but it isn't the same without you!


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 29, 2015)

I know this is a Minecraft thread, so uh, this might be blasphemous depending on your views, but are any of familiar with a game called Terraria? 

It's kind of a 2D Minecraft equivalent, but it seems to focus more on the adventuring side of things (which is personally what I'm all about.) I guess it's a poor substitute for a building game (given the whole 2D thing), but it gets pretty interesting in other ways:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nXdtDgpPeE[/ame]

I'm almost tempted to follow your example Xyantha, and make a Dim's server for this game too -- assuming there was any interest for it. Maybe for the more adventurer/combat-oriented types out there that are shitastic at building, such as myself .


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 29, 2015)

MrSensible said:


> I know this is a Minecraft thread, so uh, this might be blasphemous depending on your views, but are any of familiar with a game called Terraria?
> 
> It's kind of a 2D Minecraft equivalent, but it seems to focus more on the adventuring side of things (which is personally what I'm all about.) I guess it's a poor substitute for a building game (given the whole 2D thing), but it gets pretty interesting in other ways:
> 
> ...


I'll try anything once. 
Although I'm really in the mood for something simple lately


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol.. Mr. S....I am shittasic at budding as well.. I started to play.. got bored after 2 days of playung minecraft and gave the account to my nephew.. lol.. .. the game you posted seems interesting...

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 30, 2015)

- Creepers blew up my Iron Golems.
- Cats repel Creepers

Solution: Build Cat Golems.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 30, 2015)

tankyguy said:


> - Creepers blew up my Iron Golems.
> - Cats repel Creepers
> 
> Solution: Build Cat Golems.



I was wondering where the Iron Golem wandering around at spawn came from! =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 1, 2015)

I am up for new games! 

Know what else keeps creepers away? Torches. Just sayin


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 1, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am up for new games!



WildStar went free 2 play recently. I've been poking it with a stick trying to figure out how I feel about it.

Also, ARK is fun. It's like Minecraft with less mining and more running away from dinosaurs.



> Know what else keeps creepers away? Torches. Just sayin



I had three Iron Golems patrolling spawn area. That should have been enough to make it safe, but it looks like I'll need more!


----------



## Tad (Oct 1, 2015)

I know nothing about this game, but read this recently in another forum:



> "ARK: Survival Evolved is a fantastic little Open World Survival and Crafting game that's currently in the latter stages of Early Access on Steam. The main thrust of the game is you're stranded on an island filled with Dinosaurs and other beasties that want to eat you, and to survive you need to level up, gather materials, learn to craft weapons, shelter, and other things to help you survive, and tame and ride dinosaurs.
> 
> That's right. Tame and RIDE Dinosaurs.
> 
> You can go it solo, or you can team up with other players to form tribes, and either work with other tribes, co-existing, trading, and allying with them, or you can compete with them, attacking them to steal their resources or reduce their resources."



And it sounds that, like Minecraft, you can set up your own servers (from further in the original post). If you were looking for something where you can have your own world, with some different challenges, maybe worth looking at? (I'm not involved in that game, nor Minecraft -- just passing along info)


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 1, 2015)

I just thought about this after I made my post; the thing about ARK is it requires a much beefier computer than Minecraft to run, and even then it's notorious for not performing well, even on premium gaming systems.

Other than that, playing it is much less forgiving than Minecraft. It's focused more on survival than creative building. You have to regulate your food, water and body temperature. There's hostile animals about night and day. When you're offline your character still exists in the world, sleeping where you left them. Meaning you can starve to death or be eaten while you're not even playing. On PVP servers, kidnapping sleeping players and putting them in a dungeon is a thing, as is harvesting them for meat.

On the other hand, working as a tribe to become established and strong enough to build automatic rifles and tame a T-Rex to ride around is rewarding.


----------



## MrSensible (Oct 2, 2015)

tankyguy said:


> I just thought about this after I made my post; the thing about ARK is it requires a much beefier computer than Minecraft to run, and even then it's notorious for not performing well, even on premium gaming systems.
> 
> Other than that, playing it is much less forgiving than Minecraft. It's focused more on survival than creative building. You have to regulate your food, water and body temperature. There's hostile animals about night and day. When you're offline your character still exists in the world, sleeping where you left them. Meaning you can starve to death or be eaten while you're not even playing. On PVP servers, kidnapping sleeping players and putting them in a dungeon is a thing, as is harvesting them for meat.
> 
> On the other hand, working as a tribe to become established and strong enough to build automatic rifles and tame a T-Rex to ride around is rewarding.



Yeah, that's what I've read from several reviews; even the more powerful rigs seem to buckle a bit with this game. I've gotta say though, the graphics look pretty phenomenal, at least in the trailers I've seen. If there was a "try before buy" option, I'd consider giving it a shot -- if no other reason than to see how far my OC'ed i5-3570K and GTX770 could go with it.

I'm not the biggest survival fan (I'd love to see them take it in a more mmorpg-ish direction) but the more I see and hear about the game, the more intrigued I am. How is it coming along, bug-wise? I've read quite a few complaints about the state of the game being a bit iffy in that sense, but I'm not sure how recent they were.

Also, if anyone's in the mood for some dinosaur (or human, depending on your preference) hunting, but you don't want to spend more than a single dollar for the experience, Orion: Prelude is on Steam for exactly that. It's not really my cup of tea (I bought it mainly for a friend), but it's actually pretty fun in small doses. It kind of has a "Starship Troopers meets Jurassic Park" vibe to it, which is admittedly pretty charming .



dwesterny said:


> I'll try anything once.
> Although I'm really in the mood for something simple lately





Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am up for new games!
> 
> Know what else keeps creepers away? Torches. Just sayin



Hmm, how much does the hosting for that Minecraft server run you, Xyantha? I can't lie, I really have next-to-no disposable income right now, but if the cost is negligible for a small server, I might have to look into this further. There's always the option of doing some smaller sessions using the native multiplayer in the game too (they streamlined it so it's easy to connect with friends on your Steam account.) Either way, playing alongside a few Dimsfolk would definitely bolster the hell out of the experience :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 3, 2015)

This is a thing now. I'm excited. I play on PC (sometimes) and PS3, but since Jon and I have once again bored ourselves of it, I won't be playing again probably for some time lol. If anyone is looking for a decent server though, it's based on reddit, and is called Spinalcraft.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 3, 2015)

You know.. if we are all interested in playing these games, a Venmo account can be set up where people can chip in to help pay for the costs of the servers... Just a suggestion. I am willing to help pay some of the costs... 



(I just enjoy the chat part of it.. lol)


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 3, 2015)

tankyguy said:


> I had three Iron Golems patrolling spawn area. That should have been enough to make it safe, but it looks like I'll need more!



Would anyone else prefer 'Mob Greifing' turned off (easily done by the server admin using the /gamerule command)

Basically all it does is prevent e.g. creeper explosions from doing damage to structures and the landscape (they will still hurt players and other mobs)

This means you don't come back and find the front wall blown off your house because someone didn't manage to outrun a creeper... or more importantly (for me anyhow) creepers and endermen don't blow holes/remove random blocks from the middle of a redstone contraption.

Then we could put some community builds together and pretty spawn up without having to worry about coming back to find it all blowed up.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 4, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> You know.. if we are all interested in playing these games, a Venmo account can be set up where people can chip in to help pay for the costs of the servers... Just a suggestion. I am willing to help pay some of the costs...
> 
> 
> 
> (I just enjoy the chat part of it.. lol)



There is another thread somewhere where there has been a Teamspeak server made that people voice chat on. THough, I've tried to join and it tells me I have the wrong password so.


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 7, 2015)

Here's an album of some of what i've been up to on the minecraft server.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 7, 2015)

Niceeee. I have to hie me my ass back on there...


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 8, 2015)

Crumbling said:


> Here's an album of some of what i've been up to on the minecraft server.



Oh my gosh, what awesome pics! =D 

I learnt how to take a screen shot and found some sort of mysterious sign in the ground... 

View attachment 2015-10-04_15.28.40.png


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 9, 2015)

Where the fluff is Chaz.. I haven't "seen" him around for a bit


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 11, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Where the fluff is Chaz.. I haven't "seen" him around for a bit



Where is everybody? Me and Crumb are the only people ever on the server. =( 

On the other hand, Hotel Loop and Castle Loop are finished! 

Here are some more pictures of me and Crumbs creations! 

View attachment 2015-10-08_21.10.25.png


View attachment 2015-10-09_20.05.24.png


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 11, 2015)

I am only on the chat side.. but interesting enough.. I didn't see it the last time I logged in


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 11, 2015)

I am mostly on chat to be honest - like right now =P

I haven't been on minecraft as much because between life, studying, and trying to write I haven't had the mental bandwidth to do more than strip mine...


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 11, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Where the fluff is Chaz.. I haven't "seen" him around for a bit



HHEELLOO

I've been slammed with work, kind of been an internet ghost the past two weeks. A company I'm involved with has decided to sell and that puts everyone into overdrive mode. Not ignoring you cool peeps on purpose


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 11, 2015)

BigChaz said:


> HHEELLOO
> 
> I've been slammed with work, kind of been an internet ghost the past two weeks. A company I'm involved with has decided to sell and that puts everyone into overdrive mode. Not ignoring you cool peeps on purpose



No.. never that.. just miss :seeing" you on the boards.. and your voice on chat razzing Xy...lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 11, 2015)

That would be Dwes.

Chaz was the _nice_ one.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 12, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That would be Dwes.
> 
> Chaz was the _nice_ one.



Shhhhhhhhhhhh...lol


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 12, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am mostly on chat to be honest - like right now =P
> 
> I haven't been on minecraft as much because between life, studying, and trying to write I haven't had the mental bandwidth to do more than strip mine...





BigChaz said:


> HHEELLOO
> 
> I've been slammed with work, kind of been an internet ghost the past two weeks. A company I'm involved with has decided to sell and that puts everyone into overdrive mode. Not ignoring you cool peeps on purpose



We miss you! We luff you! Also, bring back Tankyguy with you! His house is far less fun to troll without him there to notice!


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been around. Some friends pulled me into an ARK server and I've been helping with home renovations during the day.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 14, 2015)

So this server will be up til December as it stands now...but thoughts to consider now...

Just so everyone is aware, there is a new patch coming at some point. To get that update we would need to restart the server and lose all our work.

There is also the option to restart the server even now in an extreme altitude biome (same verse but harder, lose data too).

And there is also the option to go on to another game. I prefer ones not too level based because people quickly fall behind. I know there was already some suggestions put out!

Just some thoughts to chew on over the next few months!


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 1, 2015)

So, I've not seen anyone else on in the week since i got back from my holiday.

I guess the server has been completely abandoned.

Thanks for giving it a go Xyantha, I enjoyed it while it lasted

I'd really appreciate it if you could send me a copy of the world file backup before you pack the server up in December. I've built some new (for me) stuff and i'd like to have a copy of it for future reference.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Awww.. i think people still play.. everyone has just been busy lately

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 1, 2015)

Crumbling said:


> So, I've not seen anyone else on in the week since i got back from my holiday.
> 
> I guess the server has been completely abandoned.
> 
> ...


 
I plan to be on more next week actually. To be honest life just got super fracking busy...I have been doing dog training Saturday, dog competitions Sunday, teaching Monday-Tuesday, and then applying to jobs and studying for a professional exam Wed-Friday. Cleaning and writing my stories have been pushed into sleeping time. It's been so, so insane. 

When are you usually on? When I have stepped on, no one else is on...

We should set up a Minecraft flash mob date!!! LOL

As for backup, absolutely, we shall have to walk through it together


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 2, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When are you usually on? When I have stepped on, no one else is on...



I'm on mostly between 12pm and 12am GMT which isn't ideal for most of the USonians.

But i'm not adverse to staying up a bit later If I know people will be around.

co-ordinating a flashmob is a good idea, especially if you can think of some sort of project or event you can do with it.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been uber busy between job interviews and a new puppy, but I'll definitely take part in a flash mob! =D


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 4, 2015)

Just, like, announcing that i will be online tomorrow, and on TS!

Gimme your coordinates so i can come visit!


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 4, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Just, like, announcing that i will be online tomorrow, and on TS!
> 
> Gimme your coordinates so i can come visit!



I've got a bit of a long day tomorrow i've a cow going to auction and lord alone knows when I'll get done at the mart.

So .. I'll likely not be around until after 10pm GMT if you want the personal tour 

The house is at x-300 z700.

You can take a minecart from spawn, there's a stairway down by the giant chicken bucket (though that leaves you in the basements which can be a bit of a maze), or shortcut through the nether by going into the spawn portal and coming straight back out, that will drop you on a little island a stones throw from the house.

If i'm not around, see if you can get loopy to give you a tour, she knows where most stuff is and what it does.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm the assistant manager and lead mural creator. =3


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 5, 2015)

o
m
g
.....!!!


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 5, 2015)

Free fried chicken... i thought it would attract people in for sure


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 6, 2015)

Crumbling, your awesomeness is breaking my server. even at 4000 blocks away the server ram is maxed out at 100....

We need to talk!


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 7, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Crumbling, your awesomeness is breaking my server. even at 4000 blocks away the server ram is maxed out at 100....
> 
> We need to talk!




we may have to slaughter some sheep its the biggest pile of entities ... but you have to tell loopy where the multicoloured bbq came from


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 7, 2015)

Crumbling said:


> we may have to slaughter some sheep its the biggest pile of entities ... but you have to tell loopy where the multicoloured bbq came from



Before you slaughter the sheep can I borrow one for some ummm alone time?


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 8, 2015)

Crumbling said:


> we may have to slaughter some sheep its the biggest pile of entities ... but you have to tell loopy where the multicoloured bbq came from







dwesterny said:


> Before you slaughter the sheep can I borrow one for some ummm alone time?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 2, 2015)

Its that time!

One month left for minecraft until i have to pay again.

So. 

1. Are we keeping the server and game as is?
2. Are we keeping the server and blowing up the world to start afresh?
3. Are we kicking the server to the side and starting a new game?
4. Are we keeping the server AND starting a new game?

Now that it is vacation time, i have more time to play.

Lemme know thoughts!!!


----------



## Tubbyduck (Dec 3, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Its that time!
> 
> One month left for minecraft until i have to pay again.
> 
> ...


 
I I'm going to jump in and say I'm happy to play whatever with whoever, sorry it's not very helpful and maybe agreed by others so I thought I'd say it. Minecraft is an easy game to play, jump on and no time restrictions, so that's pretty good, but what other games can we play? Just wondering


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 17, 2015)

So the old server choked and they couldn't recover it. I am sooo sorry crumbling!

Anyone who wants back on...can you just please PM me your names? :doh:

Here is our brand spanking new server! Generally speaking, (same as ts) if you want to play with other people on, announce when you will be on, and its easier to arrange it all/pop on

108.61.118.27:10050


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 20, 2015)

How long is the new server going to be around for? And what happened to the old one? That is sad that it broke. Also, random thought here, but I have noticed they are doing free 30 day trials of Minecraft Realms. I dunno what exactly that is, but I've heard you can do multiplayer on it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 20, 2015)

Long story short, I switched credit cards and forgot to tell them. Didn't check my email and within 48 hours they suspended and deleted everything. I was pissed, kicked/screamed, to no avail. So this server will be up until I actually cancel it.

Prob with minecraft realms (from what I understand) is that you get randoms who can come on/troll and destroy your stuff. 

But we can play diff games too!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 21, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Long story short, I switched credit cards and forgot to tell them. Didn't check my email and within 48 hours they suspended and deleted everything. I was pissed, kicked/screamed, to no avail. So this server will be up until I actually cancel it.
> 
> Prob with minecraft realms (from what I understand) is that you get randoms who can come on/troll and destroy your stuff.
> 
> But we can play diff games too!



Awesome, I'll check out the new server! =3

Ah, okay. It was just a thought because it was free, I don't actually understand how Realms works to be honest. ^^;


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 27, 2015)

Finally getting the hang of things in creative mode. Wife and I are new to the functionality of Xbox360 controls plus the Minecraft game (itself!) I know.. I know.. We are wayyyyy behind the times.  

Anyhow, we both are online but our _names_ are not the same as on _Dims_. 
Been busy building homes, tunnels, tall structures with torches so we can find our way home. :doh:

We still have a lot to learn on the game.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 21, 2016)

Imma be on tonight after 8pm EST and on ts too if anyone has time to stop by.


----------



## Tubbyduck (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry I've not been around to play, been enjoying some of my spare time sleeping, eating and playing space engineers with some friends. I keep missing you guys and girls lots though! Maybe soon I can get back and hang with you!
Take care for now.


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 25, 2016)

Tubbyduck said:


> Sorry I've not been around to play, been enjoying some of my spare time sleeping, eating and playing space engineers with some friends. I keep missing you guys and girls lots though! Maybe soon I can get back and hang with you!
> Take care for now.



Hope we see you again soon, dude. We'll keep a Jack and Coke waiting for you. Xy will cause she likes Jack Daniels so much...


----------

